# Why are vermeer 1250 turbos cheap?



## Millwright man (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, just bought my first chipper! Found a 92 vermeer turbo 1250bc. Engine sounds great and no smoke after changing all filters and fluids. However, after diving into the disc, found worn disc shaft and a need for 2 new disc bearings. After that, found the left side vertical feed roller was in pretty bad shape even though the hour meter says under 500... Question is...I have found smaller vermeer chippers with less horsepower, or without the turbo, for more money, is there something I don't know? I thought 12" max with the Perkins 115hp would be top shelf? Almost done installing the repairs and also wanted to know how to change the pto belt....looks like a nightmare!


----------



## imagineero (Apr 7, 2014)

They're cheap because they suck. Honestly though, they're pretty good value. I did the bearing swapout on my 250xp and it wasn't too bad, but $$$$ for parts. Your machine has more than 500 hours the way you describe it, but if you've got a good engine you'll be fine. If the PTO belt is the same as most bandits, it's not too bad. Undo the 4 engine lockdown bolts and use the adjusters to take the tension off the belts (the engine moves). Cover comes off the pulley. You may also need to detension the hydraulic pump. Take the belts off. Tighten the hell out of the new ones, and retension after the first day and then a week.


----------



## Millwright man (Apr 7, 2014)

imagineero said:


> They're cheap because they suck. Honestly though, they're pretty good value. I did the bearing swapout on my 250xp and it wasn't too bad, but $$$$ for parts. Your machine has more than 500 hours the way you describe it, but if you've got a good engine you'll be fine. If the PTO belt is the same as most bandits, it's not too bad. Undo the 4 engine lockdown bolts and use the adjusters to take the tension off the belts (the engine moves). Cover comes off the pulley. You may also need to detension the hydraulic pump. Take the belts off. Tighten the hell out of the new ones, and retension after the first day and then a week.


Great reply, thanks! Vermeer is definitely expensive! $1100 for disc shaft and one feed roller shaft! I own my own machine shop and couldn't make those shafts for less...so I guess it's reasonable. Thought about fixing the disc shaft but it was mostly worn on the drive side keyed side...sleeving that with the key way wouldn't work. Had to go with vermeer. Will definitely be counter sinking the set screws and marking the shaft to the inner race of the bearing so I can visually see if it slips in the future before damage is done again. Worried about that pto flange bearing, I will clean the area tomorrow and check it out...doesn't look easy to change. Hopefully this engine rips once the basics are complete!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 7, 2014)

thear easy to work on changing belts hard ? tats takes no time at all


----------

